# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  ~A Beautiful Article~

## Ash

We are born with two eyes in front, because we must not always look behind. 
But see what lies ahead, beyond us. 

We are born to have two ears - one left one right so we can hear both sides. 
Collect both the compliments and criticisms, to see which are right. 

We are born with a brain concealed in a skull. 
Then no matter how poor we are, we are still rich. 
For no one can steal what our brains contains. 
Packing in more jewels and rings than you can think. 

We are born with two eyes, two ears, but one mouth. 
For the mouth is a sharp weapon, it can hurt, flirt, kill. 
Remember to talk less, listen and see more. 

We are born with only one heart, deep in our ribs. 
It reminds us to appreciate and give love from deep within. 

 :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

remember the ladder after climbing

----------


## Naresh

good post ash
i also usually talk less but type more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Naresh

lolzz
dekho ash yeh backspace bhi kar sakta tha lekin iss ne kiya nahien 
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Ghazel

good article Ash :applaud;

----------


## Ghazel

mind ur language pleaseeeeeeeeee.

----------


## Majid

Don't use such words in response to a member thread, If you can't appreciate his/her effort, then it would be better to stay away from it.  Thanks

----------


## Majid

Nice sharing Ash  :Smile:  

Keep up good work

----------


## xeon

Nice Sharing Ashoo  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

well thanks guy's  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Good one ... very sweet  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Nice sharing Ash

----------


## Ash

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

words of wisdom 

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Muzna

Nice sharing ash

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

very nice
kahan se copy kkerti ho ? :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

very nice
kahan se copy kkerti ho ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Aam khaoo pair kiyoon gintay ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mytonse

Beautiful..Indeed..NAumi..whats with u r teasing!!Stop at once or u wont get what u asked m efor!!

P.S.-Teasing gals is the silliest thing a guy could be over for !!

----------


## Ash

well said bro  :Big Grin: 

and thanks 4 reading this article.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Beautiful..Indeed..NAumi..whats with u r teasing!!Stop at once or u wont get what u asked m efor!!
> 
> P.S.-Teasing gals is the silliest thing a guy could be over for !!


oh yaar shez my friend aur oooper se meri kismat zara kharab hai yeh meri relative bhi hai a ver close one..isko mein tung kerta hoon aur yeh mujhe :ye; 
yeh mind nahi kerti yaar werna mein sab keh samnay to na kuch bolta na  :Wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Aam khaoo pair kiyoon gintay ho


haan yaaar Aam to aaj kal khaa raha hoon tum betho wahan per pairr ginooo  :P  :bg:

----------


## glimmering_candle

very nicesharin'

----------

